# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  A couple question's that the care articles don't cover!

## Wicked frogs

Hello every one i have 4 A PDF's 2 like a year and a half other a little over 10 months. The older ones are big the younger ones are little and still pretty skinny and small in size. I put a large amount of flies in there and space them out i have watched them they all eat like crazy even after all the flies are mostly gone they are still looking for food. My question is how much and how often do you feed 1 dart?  How much and how often do you feed 4 darts? And another when will my little ones (10 months) will grow into there adult size? thanks and have a nice day.



Timmy Z
Wicked Frogs

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

What kind of darts? Without knowing species, it's hard to say when they will be adult size...

I usually feed 15-30 flies per frog depending on size of frog. I feed anywhere from once a day to twice a week... I also check each tank for flies before feeding... If there are at least flies visible to me, you can bet your frogs see them and you would be fine skipping a day...

-Christian

----------


## Wicked frogs

Blue Dendrobates Azureus's. Thanks for the info that would be great if you could let me know when they would be adults you can also look at my dart pics in my albums i have been putting in like 75 to a 100 flies every other day between all 4 and they are gone within a half hour i would say some times i give them (rounding off) 20 more and they go nuts once again. The kid i got them from was ordering heidis from Fla cause that was where he was living and his source. Before i picked them up he told me he wanted to wait for the flies to be shipped up to Massachusetts to give to me, the cultures were really small a lot of flies were dead the day they were shipped and there was probably 50 60 flies inside. I just went to my local pet store which carries flies cultures that have 500+ flies that hatch every day and i am very pleased i just want to make sure they get a full meal. Do they stop eating when full? or are they just hunters? well i appreciate the info thanks.

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

Tincs will pretty much gorge themselves... I think you're doing fine as it is... As long as they aren't obese or underweight you should be fine.

As for maturity and adult size, they sexually mature between 10 & 18 months. They will grow for a few years, however after 1-2 years they grow very little if at all.

-Christian

----------



----------

